# A falcon on the tip of my hand(pixs)



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

WOW!!!!!
How the heck did he make it into your home?
He is one very lucky bird!


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

That is amazing! You are brave!!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i don't see anything and i want to see, i want to see, i want to see:banghead:


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

now it see it...... you're very lucky i have seen the damage that their talons can do..... to either you or your goldy. Those talons are deadly.....
but beautiful
beth, moose and angel


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Beautiful bird...but really how did it get in your house? Fireplace?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, amazing! I am glad no one got hurt! That hawk looks petrified, though!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hovawart Mom*

Hovawart Mom

I am glad the bird and everyone is alright!!
How did it get in the house!!??
You are brave-I thought that Falcons could be dangerous!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Holy smokes where did he come from?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, look at those eyes! He looks scared to death.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

*pix*

Thanks,every-one for yr nice comments!.'
Yes,it was an amazing encounter and yes the dogs were lucky!.I caught him cos he got knocked over by the dogs and laid,on his back,for a coule of mns.

I had left the door open of the pantry so he came in,through it.
I couldn't understand why he would do that but now,I know!.
I,just,discovered why,he came in cos I found his prey which is a dead pigeon,in my kitchen!.
The dead pigeon was as big as the falcon!.
You can actually see where the falcon grabbed him:








Now,that explains why I,1st,thought it was a pigeon.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

That is amazing! I bet not very many people get a chance to hold a bird like that.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

DaisyGolden said:


> That is amazing! I bet not very many people get a chance to hold a bird like that.


It is an amazing experience as I am,absolutly,fascinated by Birds of Preys!.
We,also,have Barn owls,in the roof and I need to go up & take some pixs cos they are adorable.


----------

